
CVE-2020-13777 GnuTLS audit: be scared - JNRowe
https://anarc.at/blog/2020-06-10-gnutls-audit/
======
HiddenCanary
"Looking ahead, however, one has to wonder whether we should follow
@FiloSottile's advice and stop using GnuTLS altogether. "

Out of interest, why are you recommending users to move away from GnuTLS when
your article states that this bug has been fixed?

